
Why black metal is great music for programming (but doom metal isn’t) - soheilpro
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/technology/metal-music-for-programming
======
johnsonjo
I personally listen to Animals as Leaders as I code, but they're instrumental
metal which makes it that much easier for me to not pay much attention to the
music. I usually also, put the volume to the lowest setting with my headphones
in if I listen to music while I code otherwise it's too distracting for me.

